# Combat anoraks



## Slobo (17 Mar 2006)

Anyone have a Cadpat combat anorak from CP Gear, SEALS Action Gear or other source?  Do you like it?  Is it authorized field wear in Canadian Forces?


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2006)

is it authorized?.... nope.

are people wearing em.... yup


----------



## Slobo (17 Mar 2006)

Cheers mate. Any recommendations for source?  Is wear a unit-by-unit "look the other" way thing or is it semi-acceptable?


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2006)

ahem...... due to my position..... am not in a position to comment.


----------



## Slobo (17 Mar 2006)

Roger that...


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> ahem...... due to my position..... am not in a position to comment.


:cheers:

I'm feeling like I'm going to keep my trap shut on this one too...for a change.


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2006)

Hmmmm?

will comment - LFQA has approved some Fleece tuques (sp?) for use within the area. 2 specific models... at same time, they have specified that they are not authorized outside the area AND.... all other headgear are not approved.....

then again, what one sees within unit lines.............


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2006)

All within unit lines...


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2006)

xcept when the brass comes a visitin.


----------



## Farmboy (20 Mar 2006)

I wear my Drop Zone Cadpat Recce Smock on every Ex.

No problems in the field.


----------

